# Attention DIMC Class of 2014: Frequently Asked Questions with Answers Here!



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

As I'm sure many of you have had the same questions as I have had about DIMC, I am posting up the questions I've asked along with answers...I hope that this is helpful to all. Thanks to US_medstudent, thecalccobra, vegito616, and mrazi for answering my questions with such patience and kindness! 

Q: I have everything I need to apply, but my AP test scores haven't arrived yet...can I apply without them and then submit them after I receive them? Do they even offer any AP credit?
A: No, AP scores dont count here so dont bother. However, they do count towards your IBCC score. So apply as soon as you get your IBCC certificate, unless your applying via SAT II, then you dont need an IBCC.
Q: After applying, how soon and through which method will I find out if I have been accepted or not?
A: Most likely you'll find out in late September. I found out a week before school started last year but I took my time in coming. The first week is a waste of intro's. You'll find out through email but you can also call them to find out.
Q: Do they give you any kind of list regarding which textbooks you need to purchase prior to the start of school?
A: No they dont. I got a list from an older friend from back home already in med school here. (I'll paste the list in the next post.)
Q: My cousin just completed med school in the Caribbean, and she was kind enough to give me her old textbooks...would you recommend that I start looking them over now? If so, are there any specific subjects that would be helpful to get acquainted with? What subjects are covered in the first year?
A: Nothing really but if you want a head start then Anatomy is the considered the real killer in Pakistani med schools. Open up Grays Anatomy and start memorizing upper limb. It'll give you an edge over the other kids.
Q: What can/should I expect on the first day? Does any "ragging" occur at DIMC? If so, what's the best way to handle/avoid it?
A: You dont have to really worry since your a girl and even with guys its not that bad at this campus.
Q: Are there any sports or extra-curricular activities/organizations at DIMC like they have at American colleges and universities? Or do they maintain a strict "focus-only-on-your-studies-24/7" atmosphere?
A: No, not much stuff outside classes on a regular basis. They do have a sports week once a year and small things here and there but nothing like back home. Be prepared to be bored out of your mind.
Q: Is there actual "homework" in med school? What is the workload like in the first year?
A: No H.W., but just learn to keep up with the material you do on an everyday basis. Just spent 2-3 hours going over what you learned in class each day even if its easy or small bc thats the mistake I made and it piled up in the end for me. Make a daily habit of going over everything at least once.
Q: Are all the classes "med school"-related or do they also offer more traditional classes and electives?
A: Only med-school related, no electives.
Q: When does the school day normally start and end? Is it an eight-hour day like in American schools?
A: School officially starts at 8:30 am and ends at 3:30 but your almost never there till 3:30, usually we're done by 2 pm max. Its Monday through Saturday, yes saturday, get use to it. Friday is a half day (jummah) we're out by 12. And depending on how they make your schedule you may only have 3 full days of classes bc they meet mentor meeting and anatomy library time in your schedule but people but no one goes to the mentor meetings and poeple either go home or end up hanging outside. The only bummer is waking up on saturday but its usually half a day so its not bad.
Q: Do we sit in one classroom/lab the whole time, or do we move around the campus throughout the day?
A: The new building should be complete by the time you guys start so you wont have to deal with the building we were in, so you'll be moving around within the building. The new building is really nice, its almost like home.
Q: What do I need to bring with me on the first day/on a regular basis...anything besides a notebook and something to write with (please don't tell me we need to bring numerous textbooks with us everyday)?
A: No you dont need to bring textbooks to class unless you want to review yourself. Just a notebook and pen is more then enough but most students carry around review books to skim through in class.
Q: Is there anything else you think I need to know?​A: Just take things slow and easy. Your going to need a lot of patience to get through the first year, adjusting is the most difficult part. Your going to see a lot of kids drop out during the first semester but stay strong. Just be ready to deal with an incompetent and inefficient system and people who are basically idiots. Don't trust what anyone says regarding school, the professors and administration know as little as students sometimes and give you the wrong information. Make some friends in 2nd and 3rd year who you can trust and they'll give your the most reliable information. But be careful, a lot of the kids will give you wrong info to mess with you. I was getting a lot of wrong info till I made good friends with a few older kids.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is a recommended book list compiled with the help of US_medstudent and thecalccobra (thanks again, guys!) The ones with blue stars are ones that have been recommended by both:

*Anatomy*
- B.D. Chaurasia's three-volume set *
- Gray's Anatomy
- Netter's Atlas
*- BEST REVIEW BOOK: Essence of Anatomy **

*Physiology*
- Guyton's Physiology *
- BRS Physiology
*- BEST REVIEW BOOK: Firdaus Physiology * (also try the pocket version of Guyton's Physiology)*

*Biochemistry*
- Lippincott's Biochemistry *
- Harper's Biochemistry
- Mushtaq Ahmed's Biochemistry
*- BEST REVIEW BOOK: Faiq Ahmed's Biochemistry **

For *embryology*, it is recommended to use just review books (such as *Sharjeel's Embryology*).

And just for the overachievers out there...here's a list of what will be studied in the first few weeks, in case anyone wants to get a head start or at least become somewhat familiar with the materials prior to the first day of school:

- Upper limb (anatomy)
- Lower limb (anatomy)
- 1st-3rd week of embryonic development (embryology)
- Cellular physiology (physiology)

And another quick clarification: DIMC has NOT updated their brochure and website regarding the fact that kids with IBCC certificates don't need to take the entry test while kids with SAT II scores do need to take the test. I personally spoke with Dr. Tayyaba in the admissions office, and she said that EVERYONE needs to take the entry test (both the IBCC kids and SAT II kids).

For those of you who know nothing about the entry test, it is 50 questions long and tests you on biology, chemistry, and physics. You get one hour to complete it, and must get a minimum of 40% (or 20 questions) to pass. Use SAT II prep books or online websites such as SparkNotes: Today's Most Popular Study Guides to study for the test. Don't stress about it too much...everyone I've talked to or have read about have passed it, so it can't be that bad. You find out right there and then if you've passed or not, and (assuming that you've passed) you can take care of your fees and other outstanding obligations afterwards.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow, excellent posts about DIMC! This is sure to help out tons of members. #happy


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

another question is that, Is DIMC safe and reliable to go to for foreing students, for example will there be any problems inside the campus?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

dubya0 said:


> another question is that, Is DIMC safe and reliable to go to for foreing students, for example will there be any problems inside the campus?


Dubya0, although I have yet to actually visit the campus and see what it's like, I am positive that it is safe and reliable for foreign students and that there will not be problems inside the campus. First off, it's a school made _especially_ for foreign students so you would be going to school with people like yourself. Second, it's a *med* school - the environment is such that you simply show up, learn and then go back home (or to your hostel, whatever the case may be). I have heard from others who do not attend DIMC that it is the best med school for foreigners, and based on what I've heard from people who do go to DIMC, I am ready to agree with that. 

If you have any other questions, feel free to post them up or send me a private message!


----------



## Sarah08 (Jul 9, 2007)

For Embryology: Most of the pictures that are used in the OSPE come from Langman. KLM is also good but its detailed....but it clears your concepts pretty well. Sharjeel is a good review yes, but you need to read a little more than that.

For Histology: Laiq (local book) and Janqueira are prety good.

Good luck! 



dubya0 said:


> another question is that, Is DIMC safe and reliable to go to for foreing students, for example will there be any problems inside the campus?


It's pretty safe. I mean I live in the hostels and I feel fine walking back and forth between the school and the hostel. I don't really like walking alone though it's better if a couple girls walk together just to be on the safe side. We're pretty far out...personally I feel the safest in the hostel compared to anywhere else in Karachi when halaat get bad.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

*UPDATE ON RECOMMENDED BOOK LIST:*

*Embryology*
- Langman's Embryology
- KLM Embryology
- *BEST REVIEW BOOK: Sharjeel's Embryology*

*Histology*
- Laiq's Histology
- Janqueira's Histology
*BEST REVIEW: Study class notes along with these books*

*(THANKS, Sarah08!) *


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks alot for the response, i think i might apply there since the question of it not being secure is out


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

~MORE Qs and As~​ 
Q: What is the first week like? Do we start classes right away or is it more orientation-like?
A:The entire first week of classes is orientation so enjoy it. You basically get introduced to the professors, campus, students and get put in to blocks of students for your labs and smaller class sizes.

Q: Do exams get postponed a lot at DIMC? Does the rescheduling of exams mean that we'll consequentally have to study for more than five years?
A: Yes, exams delays are a major issue. I don’t think we took a single set of exams that weren’t delayed. But this isn’t bc of the school admin but due to the political atmosphere of the city.

Karachi can go in to chaos at any given time due to ethnic/political clashes and when these do occur the school shuts down and if there were any exams, they get delayed. We had numerous strikes and school closings throughout this year but we still managed to finish on time, we actually finished certain topics early and covered some 2nd year stuff. We got done with our exams on July 31st and we have two months off.

So it really depends on how the school handles these external factors and there’s nothing that can be done about it. There were times I would get to school in the morning and no one was there and then I’d be told school got cancelled bc of a political strike. You may or may not see anything happening on the road depending on where you live but school gets shut down a lot. The school can make up for the lost time by adding more classes to your daily schedule or cutting down on planned days off. I guess it makes up for all the American holidays we don’t get here.

We only get off Eid and maybe one or two other days. The kids in 2nd year got delayed a lot bc Benezir Bhutto was assassinated during there year and school was shut down for a month. So just pray nothing major happens in these 5 years and you get out in time. I’m not sure if this happens in other med schools around Pakistan but it definitely happens with other med schools in Karachi.

Key point of advice: Don’t make any major plans of travel in advance. Don’t book any tickets or make any reservation in advance, wait till a week or so before exams. I had to change my ticket numerous times during the first semester (which added up in $$$) and I learned my lesson and didn’t repeat that in the following semester.

Exams get delayed a lot so be prepared and whatever dates they give you, use them as approximate dates and never as concrete dates. I’m not sure if this happens in other med schools around Pakistan but it definitely happens with other med schools in Karachi.


----------



## imran.sheikh (May 20, 2009)

good thread, thanks for the FAQ Faarina


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

imran.sheikh said:


> good thread, thanks for the FAQ Faarina


No problem, man! #grin


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Please be sure to click on the small blue button that says "Add to *FaarinaKhan*'s reputation"http://medstudentz.com/../members/faarinakhan-7540.html


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

MastahRiz said:


> Please be sure to click on the small blue button that says "Add to *FaarinaKhan*'s reputation"


I just did, thank you!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You can't add to your own reputation :genius:


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

MastahRiz said:


> You can't add to your own reputation :genius:


I'm sorry, I guess I didn't realize exactly what you meant then.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Meaning other members who find your posts helpful should be clicking the add reputation button for you.

When done correctly, there should be shown a small pop-up box thanking them for giving you props.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

MastahRiz said:


> Meaning other members who find your posts helpful should be clicking the add reputation button for you.
> 
> When done correctly, they should be shown a small pop-up box thanking them for giving you props.


Ok, that makes much more sense now that I think about it, lol. Thanks for asking people to do that for me then!


----------



## imran.sheikh (May 20, 2009)

I did it


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

imran.sheikh said:


> I did it


Aww, that's so nice of you...thanks! ^_^


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

~ ENTRY TEST INFORMATION ~​ 
You're in if you pass it. In reality, the test is just a formality that PMDC requires of DIMC to inflict upon us students; that's why you only need 40% to pass. I went to see Dr. Tayyaba at the admissions office and she said that pretty much everyone is in as long as they have all their documents in order and take the entry test. It's extremely helpful that they give you the choice to pick which Saturday you want to take the test. 

After having taking the test myself last Saturday, I can now offer better advice on it. For one thing (well, in our version, at least) it was mostly CHEMISTRY and then a couple biology and physics questions apiece so brush up on your Chem if you haven't already. There were also random questions which have nothing to do with anything...here the ones I remember:

* Which animal has no need of a gallbladder? (the options were cat, lion, man, and goat...I picked man, but I wasn't sure)
* What is the length of the moon cycle?
* What is the scientific name for sugar cane (or something along those lines)? It gave four different weird-sounding options...you can probably Google the answer.
* What is horsepower?
* What can boric acid NOT be used for?
* Which blood type is the universal donor?
* How much air can human lungs hold when fully inflated?
* How much of our body weight is the weight of our skeleton? 
* Who is a famous scientist who wrote 200 manuscripts (I picked Ibn-e-Sina)
*Which weight has the most gravitational potential energy (and it gives four different scenarios)?
* What bacteria causes syphilis?
* What correctly describes the date palm (regarding its "gender")?
* What does calcium bear the most resemblence to (options were: Ca, Cr, both of these elements, and none of these elements)
* There was also question about what the total atomic mass of a compound chemical is, in which you had to add together the individual atomic mass of each chemical within the compound.

There was stuff about currents, electrical circuits, simple harmonic motion, and fixing a weak signal. My recommendation is to just focus the bulk of your studies on chemistry topics and give some time to physics basics. Hope this was helpful!


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

Honestly, I thought the test was kind of hard because some of the questions were kind of random....moon cycle? scientfic name of sugar cane? famous scientist (never heard of them) but some of the questions were extremely easy. I think everyone will manage to get atleast 40% of the questions right. About the books....Do you recommend getting all the books in this list or just one or two from each category? What is the dresscode? Girls- Shalwar kameez/Pant-shirt?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

fouz said:


> Honestly, I thought the test was kind of hard because some of the questions were kind of random....moon cycle? scientfic name of sugar cane? famous scientist (never heard of them) but some of the questions were extremely easy. I think everyone will manage to get atleast 40% of the questions right. About the books....Do you recommend getting all the books in this list or just one or two from each category? What is the dresscode? Girls- Shalwar kameez/Pant-shirt?


My recommendation is to go to the bookstores US_medstudent mentioned (personally, I'm going to Winco to get my remaining books), check out all the books yourself, and buy the ones that you feel explain the topic's concepts in the way that is best for your personal learning style. I would say that, for now, just buy one or max two per category; you can always buy more later or borrow them from a friend as needed.

As for the dress code, I asked about that myself. A 2nd year student (username is Sarah08) told me that girls wear both pant-shirt and shalwar kameez...it's pretty much based on personal preference. I'm going to start off wearing a kameez and jeans, if that helps, lol. Keep in mind that, although the building is air-conditioned, it is HOT outside.

Hope this helped! 

There seems to be a possible change in the starting date, from September 28th to October 5th. I will call them, confirm it, and provide an update ASAP.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

*FaarinaKhan* said:


> There seems to be a possible change in the starting date, from September 28th to October 5th. I will call them, confirm it, and provide an update ASAP.


Update: I _just _had my dad call the admission office at DUHS and talk to Dr. Tayyaba. Contrary to what you might have been told recently via Facebook or otherwise, the starting date has *NOT* changed from September 28th to October 5th so school is still starting on September 28th.


----------



## imran.sheikh (May 20, 2009)

there's always confusion on the start date with the school's officials... this is pretty normal to me that two different people have received different answers as to when school actually starts...


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

imran.sheikh said:


> there's always confusion on the start date with the school's officials... this is pretty normal to me that two different people have received different answers as to when school actually starts...


Yeah, it's sad that things are so incredibly disorganized here in Paki. Rabeeya messaged me to tell me that her mom called the school officials and they told her October 5th was the new starting date. I don't know when her mom called them, but my dad called this morning around 11:45 a.m. and they told him September 28th was still the starting date. The best way to resolve this is to have someone else call them and see what they say this time.


----------



## 09rkhalid (Jan 4, 2009)

We just asked DUHS about the start date and they said it was still Sept. 28, but it was subject to change to Oct. 5 or remain the same. They will inform us through thier website.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

09rkhalid said:


> We just asked DUHS about the start date and they said it was still Sept. 28, but it was subject to change to Oct. 5 or remain the same. They will inform us through thier website.


I find that extremely weird but am not completely surprised (it is Pakistan, after all). At least they have the courtesy to inform us of a potential change in the starting date and will inform us through their website.


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL, I guess we have to get used to this...we are going to be there for five years after all


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

fouz said:


> LOL, I guess we have to get used to this...we are going to be there for five years after all


You're right...if we don't get used to it, then we'll drive ourselves completely insane by the time we're ready to graduate in 2014, lol.


----------



## jugnoo (Aug 26, 2009)

Do you remember any chem questions at all was there any moles or solving using math. 
cause i have alot of trouble with that.


----------



## Jawairiya (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow, Thanks for the info Faarina! Props to you for your networking skillz!

Ah yes, about the books... I did check some of them out when I was over there for the entry test, but the print of some of the books weren't so good, or like they didn't have the most recent version ... but I only looked at the two book stores in front of DMC too so 

lol my mom is kind of a connisseur of USMLE and Med School Books and she complains about missing pages and bad print and bad information in the copies that you can get in Pakiland, so, hence another reason to ask and double check about the getting the books from pakiland, I dunno just some thoughts/questions


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

jugnoo said:


> Do you remember any chem questions at all was there any moles or solving using math.
> cause i have alot of trouble with that.


There was one question about moles and one (maybe two) with math solving. I am bad at those too, so just do the best you can on the rest of them. As you may have read previously, I was completely convinced that I would fail but I still passed so there's hope for you too, lol. Good luck, and let me know if you need anything else! 



Jawairiya said:


> Wow, Thanks for the info Faarina! Props to you for your networking skillz!
> 
> Ah yes, about the books... I did check some of them out when I was over there for the entry test, but the print of some of the books weren't so good, or like they didn't have the most recent version ... but I only looked at the two book stores in front of DMC too so
> 
> lol my mom is kind of a connisseur of USMLE and Med School Books and she complains about missing pages and bad print and bad information in the copies that you can get in Pakiland, so, hence another reason to ask and double check about the getting the books from pakiland, I dunno just some thoughts/questions


No problem...I do what I can! *brushes off shoulder* 

I don't know if you checked out Winco, but that is the store that was recommended to me by a current DIMC student as well as my dad. I was told that at Winco, you could either purchase the "local edition" of a book (which is the book photocopied on cheap paper, hence a lower price) or buy the book the way it should be at a higher price. I mean, the choice as to where you want to buy books is yours / your parents' because I'm not the one paying for your books, lol.


----------



## Jawairiya (Sep 3, 2009)

*FaarinaKhan* said:


> No problem...I do what I can! *brushes off shoulder*
> 
> I don't know if you checked out Winco, but that is the store that was recommended to me by a current DIMC student as well as my dad. I was told that at Winco, you could either purchase the "local edition" of a book (which is the book photocopied on cheap paper, hence a lower price) or buy the book the way it should be at a higher price. I mean, the choice as to where you want to buy books is yours / your parents' because I'm not the one paying for your books, lol.


Yup, That's where we went first, Yeah I got it about the price, I frankly wouldn't mind getting them from Pakiland, the parental units are stressing though (and hence, I was asking if anyone had ever noticed anything about them) which I would think... is a probably not, now off to the task of saving my luggage weight for other things lol


----------



## mrazi (Mar 14, 2007)

*BIOCHEMISTRY*

For biochemistry i found especially for first year that there is no point in reading Lippincott or harpers. THey go off topic and into too much detail. THE BEST and ONLY book to use in biochem first year is Faiq Ahmed. I guarantee if u only study from there u will get an A+. For seconf year pick up BRS biochem. I am 2nd yr student at DIMC (who got skrewd by DIMC so i might become a first yr again) so I know. Trust me. Also pick up BRS embryo and memorize all the charts. they ask u straight from there in vivas


----------



## Jawairiya (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow Thanks!


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

For anyone who isn't a part of the DIMC Class of 2014 Facebook group, here's an update: orientation will be on 10/5 and the first day of class is 10/6!


----------



## asma (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

asma said:


> thanks for the info


You're welcome.


----------



## DR SADIA (Jan 7, 2010)

I never knew DIMC would be that famous.


----------



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey FaarniaKhan u have been a great help you cannot understand the amount of relief and peace u have brought me now and in the future. Thank you so much. but I still have a few questions. See I am a senior in high school right now, and am going to graduate in June, and so I am working on my sat 2 subjects (bio,phys., and then later chem) right now as well and I hoping if u can tell me when does the admissions start for the year 2010, when do they end, when do we have to submit our IBCC, our sat scores, transcripts, and so forth and when is the actual admissions entry test.

And also to let u know I added your reputation. Please let me know as soon as you can.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

FaisalQ said:


> Hey FaarniaKhan u have been a great help you cannot understand the amount of relief and peace u have brought me now and in the future. Thank you so much. but I still have a few questions. See I am a senior in high school right now, and am going to graduate in June, and so I am working on my sat 2 subjects (bio,phys., and then later chem) right now as well and I hoping if u can tell me when does the admissions start for the year 2010, when do they end, when do we have to submit our IBCC, our sat scores, transcripts, and so forth and when is the actual admissions entry test.
> 
> And also to let u know I added your reputation. Please let me know as soon as you can.


I'm very glad to hear that my posts were able to help you out, and thanks for adding to my reputation. Here's the deal: we still have new students coming into my batch as we speak, so I have no idea as to when they'll stop taking in new kids into my batch and start accepting applications for the next batch. As far as the entry test, you are allowed to pick which date you want to take it on. For the rest of it, I'll tell you what my dates were as to give you a rough idea: our applications were due no later than 9/25 and the first day of school was supposed to be 9/28. It's a completely different matter that we started on 10/5, lol. Hope this helped, and please let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey there!
So I've been stalking this thread and a few others, and they've been super helpful!
I'm glad I found a dependable source for info other then aunties =D.
But yes, I still have a few questions regarding dorms... if there's a user that I can private message to tell me more in depth about them, then that'd be great.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Mashaal said:


> Hey there!
> So I've been stalking this thread and a few others, and they've been super helpful!
> I'm glad I found a dependable source for info other then aunties =D.
> But yes, I still have a few questions regarding dorms... if there's a user that I can private message to tell me more in depth about them, then that'd be great.


Hey! Happy to hear that you find this thread helpful. You are welcome to private message me about the dorms. Although I do not live in them myself, I am friends with many of the girls in my batch who do live in the dorms and I've been in them several times. I can do my best to answer your questions and/or pass them on to my dorm friends and relay their answers to you.


----------



## veena89g (May 9, 2010)

Hey Do we entry test for this year aswell?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

veena89g said:


> Hey Do we entry test for this year aswell?


You probably do but, as previously mentioned, it's just a formality.


----------



## maher92 (Mar 9, 2010)

hi

i would like to know whether dimc offers scholarships or discounts in tuition fees to students getting particular gpa or higher 

thanks


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

maher92 said:


> hi
> 
> i would like to know whether dimc offers scholarships or discounts in tuition fees to students getting particular gpa or higher
> 
> thanks


No, DIMC does not currently offer any kind of scholarship or discount in tuition fees.


----------



## maher92 (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks anyways


----------



## pkriz840 (Feb 23, 2010)

im seriously considering going to DIMC and then going back to US for USMLE and residency...but i just read on another forum on another site that, for residency, many hospitals in the US like to see med students who have done clinicals in the states. is this true or does it not matter?


----------



## tqamer786 (Nov 17, 2009)

Obviously a student with Clinical Rotations completed in the States has more of a preference than a student from a third-world country like Pakistan however it is up to you to make your application stand out so your application isn't placed in the bottom of the pile...THATS UP TO YOU...DIMC is a excellent opportunity but an opportunity only YOU have to make the most out of.....DIMC's success is contingent upon success on the USMLE's that is what counts

Talhaqamer.blogspot.com


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey *FaarinaKhan* i'm applying for the 2011 session, do you know whether i can take math instead of the physics sat2, n which level math, 1or 2?


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

pkriz840: While I think DIMC and, in general, Pakistani medical schools may have a great education, they really aren't given that much respect in the West.
If you want to match back in Canada, I would suggest UK, Ireland, or Aus
For matching back to the U.S., seriously look into the top 3/4 in the Carribean. I know they are 'for-profit' schools but, St. Georges has a pretty impressive match list. 

I'm not affiliated with any of these schools. I attend med school in the UK.


----------



## Aiman Syeda (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay so I'm gonna be writing AKU's entrance exam soon and there are no calculators allowed (kill me now, please) so just wanted to ask, does the same rule apply for DIMC's entrance test? Please let me know....although, I don't know how I can repair years and years of damage to my mental math skills but it'll be nice to know.


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

does anybody know whether I can take the sat subject test in math instead of physics? and if so, does any1 know whether it's the level 1 or level 2 exam?


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm applying for the 2011 term... how does the hostel assign roommates? can you choose and just go get the room together? if so how should i go about looking for a roommate... i don't really have any1 in pakitan, n maybe i could atleast get to know some1 before i start...


----------

